# Format and install Windows Mobile 2003 on SmartPhone.



## photys (May 20, 2004)

Living in Spain, our telecoms companies only supply their Smart Phones in Spanish.
The telecoms company, Telefonica are not very helpful.
My command of the language is reasonable, however, I would prefer the phone in English.

TSM 500
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsmob...ay.aspx?module=deviceDisplay;PPCPhone;emea;88

So, my mission is to:
Save the installed files needed to connect to Telefonica
Format.
Re-Install Windows mobile 2003.
Re-install the Telefonica files.

If this were a PC I would be in my element as I fdisk and re-install computers at least once a week.
I am daunted by re-installing the files or application needed to connect to Telefonica.
Would Microsoft supply a copy of Windows Mobile 2003 in English to replace my OEM Spanish version?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

